# Have to share this. (Birdeater)



## Bearskin10 (Nov 11, 2003)

This is my Haitian Brown Birdeater having a little snack.  
                              Enjoy, Greg


Had to edit to give credit to the Photographers, My 3year old son with a little help from my 12 year old daughter (Tiny315) she is a pretty new member, has only browsed so far.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 11, 2003)

One more


----------



## Shox (Nov 11, 2003)

that's sooooo cool!


----------



## TheDon (Nov 11, 2003)

Wow great pic... how did you get both to sit still? and not have the Tarantula bite the crap out of your beautiful Macaw?

peace

TheDon


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheDon _
> *Wow great pic... how did you get both to sit still? and not have the Tarantula bite the crap out of your beautiful Macaw?
> 
> peace
> ...


  That is what I was trying to get the T. to do, but no such luck still have that squawker. Hehehehe =D , Greg


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Nov 11, 2003)

Nice Pics and don't let it kill the bird! Bird wannabe killer hehe j/k=D


----------



## MrFeexit (Nov 11, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! That is funny and has just become my desktop!!


----------



## manville (Nov 11, 2003)

that is a good picture..


----------



## sunnymarcie (Nov 11, 2003)

SWEET shot

If you hate the sqwakin' thing I'll take her
She would fit right in at this zoo


----------



## BigSam (Nov 11, 2003)

thats a very good pic    Looks like something I would take.

Sam,


----------



## Longbord1 (Nov 11, 2003)

i heard birds go crazy whenn they see tarantulas espcially parrots


----------



## Mendi (Nov 11, 2003)

Great picture!!! But I think your birdeater is suffering with delusions of grandeur ;P


----------



## BigSam (Nov 11, 2003)

i was looking at the pic again and realized thats a bad bird!!  that bird might be cooler then then the T.

Sam,


----------



## Telson (Nov 12, 2003)

Awesome pic, but I'm surprized the Macaw didn't decide to turn the tables and make a snack of the T.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrFeexit _
> *HAHAHAHAHA!!! That is funny and has just become my desktop!! *


That is too cool that I made your desktop with this, Look close and you will notice I was wearing my badger gear. So would seem fit to make it on a computer desktop in Wisconsin    Greg


----------



## chuck (Nov 12, 2003)

reminds me of the chicken hawk trying to take down and eat that rooster in warner bros.


----------



## MrFeexit (Nov 12, 2003)

GO BADGERS!!


----------



## pelo (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Longbord1 _
> *i heard birds go crazy whenn they see tarantulas espcially parrots *


>>Same question popped into my head.I've got 3 parrots..african grey..goffin cockatoo and a meyers.If I even come close with a spider they go nuts..thrashing around in their cages and screaming.Same reaction with snakes.Mine were all hand reared from babies and are super tame.Not tame enough for spider pics though...


----------



## Buspirone (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck _
> *reminds me of the chicken hawk trying to take down and eat that rooster in warner bros. *


Henery Hawk and Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pelo _
> *>>Same question popped into my head.I've got 3 parrots..african grey..goffin cockatoo and a meyers.If I even come close with a spider they go nuts..thrashing around in their cages and screaming.Same reaction with snakes.Mine were all hand reared from babies and are super tame.Not tame enough for spider pics though... *


I have had her from the time she was still being hand fed and have had her for 18 years, so she pretty much trust me to do anything with her.  Greg


----------



## vulpina (Nov 15, 2003)

Very cool pic!!  A little risky though.

Andy


----------



## Nixy (Nov 15, 2003)

I feel like chicken tonight, like chicken tonight.....   =D


Neat picture. thanks for sharing LOL.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Feb 9, 2005)

I couldnt help myself, this is classic. Bringing it up for all the new people on the board to see.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 10, 2005)

Good one Shaun! Very enjoyable!    What nice birdies!


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 10, 2005)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> I couldnt help myself, this is classic. Bringing it up for all the new people on the board to see.


LMAO.... Should I try it again... Greg


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 10, 2005)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> LMAO.... Should I try it again... Greg


Year and a few months later, same bird same T. only a little bigger.....





NAHHH......


----------



## mouse (Feb 10, 2005)

looks like the T wont fit on the bird anymore without putting it's feet in the birds eyes.  you need a smaller T...or a bigger bird.

dianne


----------



## ShaunHolder (Feb 10, 2005)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Year and a few months later, same bird same T. only a little bigger.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, thats so awesome. 

T: "Remember me?"

Macaw: "Spork that!"


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 10, 2005)

:clap:


----------



## H-D (Feb 10, 2005)

Brilliant pix!!!!  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 10, 2005)

Lovely! Just lovely!!! :clap:   


I especially love the the look on the Macaws face "Oh come on man! Not again!"


----------



## gustavowright (Feb 10, 2005)

:? Is that for real?....the bird ain't alive maybe...hehe


----------

